# Achtung adnewmedia!



## Kind der Sonne (23. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Hoster adnewmedia gemacht. Der Reihe nach:

Dezember 02: Ich hab zusammen mit einer Kundin dort Webspace+Domain registriert. Geschwindigkeit und so war alles in Ordnung.

Februar 03: Die Kundin ließ aus Versehen (ihr kam die Firma unbekannt vor  ) die Lastschrift zurückgehen. Daraufhin wurde die Domain berechtigt gesperrt.

Anfang März 03: Sie bemerkte ihr Versehen und zahlte direkt nach Eingang der 2. (die erste war nicht angekommen!) Mahnung die Gebühren. Ein unfreundlicher Servicemitarbeiter sagte ihr, die Domain würde in ein bis zwei tagen wieder freigeschaltet.

bis jetzt: noch immer ist die Domain gesperrt, bei den Hotlines ist IMMER besetzt, und selbst beim Faxgerät kommt SAMSTAGS UM 21 UHR DAS BESETZTZEICHEN.
Die Firma ist nicht zu erreichen, auf zahlreiche E-Mails wurde nicht geantwortet und laut Auskunft sitzt unter der angegebenen Adresse die Gewerkschaft ver.di!!!

Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll!


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. März 2003)

Tja, da gibts in dem Fall nur eins: Ab in die Verbraucherschutzzentrale, die können Dir hoffentlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (23. März 2003)

Da ist auch besetzt.


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. März 2003)

d'oh!


----------



## Noby (23. März 2003)

Hi 
ich bin auch Kunde bei Adnewmedia, hab bisher überweifgend gute erfahrungen gemacht. Service war immer nett und schnell.
Nur anfang des Jahres hatten sie mal n Problem mit dem server, leider war der server dann fast 2 wochen down. Aber seit dem Läuft alles bestens, außerdem zahle ich für den Januar keine Gebühren, find ich fair. Nur das sie das Forum gestrichen haben find ich dumm, auch wenn in letzter Zeit angeblich vermehrt unqualifizeirte Kommentare abgelassen wurden.

Ciao
Noby


----------



## Kind der Sonne (23. März 2003)

In diversen Foren ist mir aufegfallen, dass sich die Kommentare und Bewertungen konstant verschlechtern. Da muss also irgendwie im Support-Bereich eingespart werden. Oder sind Faxgeräte Samstags um 21 Uhr und Sonntags um 6 Uhr morgens immer besetzt?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2003)

Hi,

Problemen mit AdNewMedia hast nicht nur du - da scheint so ziemlich gar nichts zu klappen. Wenn du weitere Kommentare von Adnewmedia-(Ex-)Kunden lesen willst:
-> http://www.webhostlist.de --> Foren --> "Erfahrung mit Anbietern" (z. Zt. komischerweise offline)

Dort wimmelt es nur von inhaltsgleichen Postings.

@Kind der Sonne: Nicht persönlich gegen dich, aber wenn man viel Leistung haben und (fast) nichts dafür zahlen will, muss man mit solchen Dingen einfach rechnen. Ist zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, aber irgendwo muss der Provider halt sparen / irgendwo von leben ...


----------



## Kind der Sonne (23. März 2003)

Ja, du hast schon recht. Ich wusste früher noch nicht so gut Bescheid, hatte gedacht, "sind ja prima, die Preise".
ABER: glovi.de zum Beispiel (bin ich auch) ist günstig und den Support habe ich auch shcon mal in Anspruch genommen!


----------



## Kind der Sonne (3. April 2003)

*wer tut mir einen Gefallen?*

Hallo,

Momentan versuche ich alles Mögliche, um an adnewmedia "ran zu kommen". Schließlich erreicht man niemanden. Zig E-Mails wurden nicht beantwortet, einmal hab ich mich mal als Nuekunde ausgegeben, war leider ein bisschen blöd, denn die dürften ja meine IP haben.

Wer von euch würde sich bereiterklären unter 
hier
eine E-Mail an die zu schreiben nach dem Motto "Ich interessiere mich für das Paket e.power, welche Version von PHP ist denn da installiert?".
Wäre echt prima - damit es nciht viel Arbeit ist, ahb ich nen Text vorbereitet:

Kunden-ID: *0*, weil Neukunde 
kopieren 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ihr Angebot e.power hat mein Interesse geweckt. Damit ich weiß, in wiefern ihr Webspace mit meinen Internet-Seiten zusammenarbeitet, benötige ich die Versionsnummer von PHP, das auf Ihrem Server installiert ist.
Ich würde mich freuen, von Ihnen zu hören.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_Dagobert Duck_ 
endekopieren

Darunter sollte am besten euer Real-Name, eine Gefahr geht von dieser E-Mail ja nicht aus.

Das Ganze klingt natürlich ein wenig "macht ihr mal", aber ich kenne keine andere Lösung.

Und: Wenn Ihr die Mail schreibt, postet sofort "abgeschickt", damit die gleiche Mail nicht zweimal versendet wird   

Eine Belohnung gibt's vielleicht auch, das aber per PM.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Leo

edit: Ich möchte das haben, um zu wissen "obs die noch gibt".


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Hoster adnewmedia gemacht. Der Reihe nach:
> ...




schick nen brief... einschreiben rückschein


----------



## Kind der Sonne (5. April 2003)

Einschreiben kommt zurück...habs zwar noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber bei webhostlist gelesen - und zwar oft!
dafür ist mir das Geld für ein Einschreiben zu schade!


----------



## suniX (22. Mai 2003)

hi an alle,

bin durch zufall hier in dem thread gelandet:

ich kann nur sagen das adnewmedia jetzt pleite ist/sind...
kollege von mir hatte dort auch seinen account, bis er vor kurzem ein schreiben bekommen hat.

soviel dazu - wenn´s noch jemand interessiert *g*

 suniX


----------



## Kind der Sonne (23. Mai 2003)

Ach ja, das hab ich inzwischen auch rausgefunden. Nur mit dem kleinen, aber feinen UNterschied, dass ich mich an die Denic wenden musste und keinen Brief bekommen habe. Aber was solls, die 10 Emails an die 10 verschiedenen Firmen, die hab ich schließlich gern geschrieben.


----------



## hedgehog (8. Juni 2003)

*ARRGGHH*

Hi alle!
ich habe mich im Februar auch bei Adnewmedia registriert, und wurde vom Kundendienst darauf hingewiesen, dass ich den betrag schon für ein Jahr im voraus zahlen kann -> mtl. überweisungskosten von meinem konto (Österreich) 13€ bei 5€ eigentlichem betrag. das hab ich also gemacht und hab gut 150€ überwiesen (dacht mir ja nix dabei)
und dann bekam meine hauptdomain nicht, und jetzt sind sie pleite.

hab mich eigentlich shcon damit abgefunden dass ich mein geld nimma wieder sehe, einschreiben kam auch zurück (wie bei anderen ...) und jetzt kommt der hammer:
heute hab ich von einem Notar (dem liquidator von adnewmedia) eine email bekommen:

"WBG Wirtschaftsberatungskanzlei Buchholz
Postfach 11 11 27 - 19011 Schwerin

Telefon 0385 550 98 82
Telefax 0385 550 98 87

adnewmedia Online GmbH HRB 7439 AG Schwerin

Durch Gesellschafterbeschluss ist Herr Hans-Jürgen Buchholz vor dem Notar Siegfried Karsten Schwerin zu UrR.- 0444/03 am 12.05.03 zum Liquidator bestellt. - Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst - Der Geschäftsführer Maikel Köhler ist abberufen - Der Liquidator ist von den Beschränkungen des § 181 BGB befreit. Die Gesellschaft ist unter der Anschrift des Liquidators im Hause der WBG zu erreichen.

\meine adresse\

adnewmedia Online GmbH i. Li. 
Kundennummer: 16398
Anmeldedatum: 3/18/2003
Saldo in EUR: 120,84

Sehr geehrte/r Lienbacher, Wolfgang

die adnewmedia Online GmbH befindet sich seit dem 12.05.2003 in Liquidation, der Unterzeichnende ist zum Liquidator bestellt. Es gehört zu den Aufgaben eines Liquidators, offenstehende Beträge einzuziehen, ggf. diese auch gerichtshängig zu machen.

Sie schulden der adnewmedia Online GmbH i. Li. seit dem 3/18/2003 aus Rechnung für Mediadienstleistungen den oben angeführten Betrag i.H.v. EUR 120,84. Der Liquidator hat Sie hiermit aufzufordern, den oben stehenden Betrag innerhalb von 10 Werktagen auf das unten benannte Konto zu Gunsten der adnewmedia Online GmbH i. Li. einzuzahlen.

Sollten Sie Einwände gegen die Forderung haben, so teilen Sie dieses bitte ebenfalls innerhalb der gleichen Frist mit. Sollte von Ihnen keine Reaktion kommen, gilt der oben angeführte Betrag als anerkannt und es müsste dann bedauerlicherweise Mahnbescheid beantragt werden. 

Weitere Schreiben ergehen in dieser Sache nicht, sondern es würde nach Fristablauf sofort das Gerichtsverfahren betrieben werden, damit die Liquidation schnellstmöglich erfolgen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

gez. Hans Jürgen Buchholz
-Der Liquidator-
Diese Email ist maschinell erstellt und gilt auch ohne Unterschrift!

Zahlungen können mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung nur auf das Konto der adnewmedia Online GmbH i.Li. bei der Sparkasse Schwerin Konto Nr.: 301 163 47 BLZ.: 140 514 62 vorgenommen werden. Auskünfte werden telefonisch nicht erteilt!"

geil oder? die meinen ICH soll ihnen 120€ überweisen, dabei hab ich schon 150€ überwiesen!!!

kann mir vielleicht irgendwer sagen wass ich ejtzt machen soll?
hab denen schon ne ziemlich aggressive mail zurückgeschrieben obs ihnen noch ganz gut geht.

hatte auch schon eine unterhaltung mit einem Richter von wegen schadenersatzklage (nicht betreffend diese email), und der meinte dass sich das rein finanziell nicht auszahlen würde ...

soll ich zum österreichischen konsumentenschutz gehn? oder zum deutschen?

mfg
hedgehog

PS: sry wenn OT


----------



## Kind der Sonne (8. Juni 2003)

´
Zauberwort Denic. Ich hab das schon hinter mir, es war schrecklich. Du musst klar machen, dass du dich nicht vera*schen lässt (man muss es einfach so ausdrücken)


----------



## hedgehog (8. Juni 2003)

*earm*

denic?
haben die damit was zu tun?
wohin soll ich da ne mail schicken? oder soll ich anrufen?

hedge


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juni 2003)

*smile* - was die DeNIC damit zu tun: Nichts.
Ich würde dem Liquidator ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken, in dem du kurz schreibst, dass keine Rechnungen offen stehen (Überweisungsbeleg beilegen) und du die Angelegenheit als abgehakt betrachtest Punkt


----------



## hedgehog (8. Juni 2003)

ja denk ich mir auch.
eigentlich stehen ja schon rechnungen aus -> nämlich meine 150€ für die ich keine dienstleistung erhalten hab ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juni 2003)

Noch ein hilfreicher Link:
http://www.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=113&threadID=19986


----------



## hedgehog (8. Juni 2003)

das könnte hilfreich sein! danke!


----------



## Kind der Sonne (10. Juni 2003)

Doch: Mit der Denic hab ich meine Domain zu all-inkl verfrachten können.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juni 2003)

Die Denic ist für einfache, fehlgeschlagene KKs nicht zuständig. Mich wundert daher, dass sie deinen Antrag bearbeitet haben. Normalerweise werden die _nur dann_ tätig, wenn es mit dem Denic-Mitglied auch nicht klappt (komplette Schilderung des Vorfalls, etc.)


----------



## Kind der Sonne (10. Juni 2003)

Ja, ich hab nen KK-Antrag an adnewmedia geschickt, der nicht beachtet wurde.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juni 2003)

Dann wäre in der Reihenfolge das Denic-Mitglied von adnewmedia drangewesen  ... und wenn das auch nicht reagieren sollte, was eigentlich _nicht_ vorkommen sollte, erst die Denic als Dachinstanz selbst.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (11. Juni 2003)

Von der Denic hab ich zuerst die Adresse von der Firma mit dem originellen Namen "Broadnet mediascape communications" gekriegt, und von denen wiederrum die Adresse von "CPS-Datensysteme".
Hat jetzt aber lange gedauert, das zu erklären


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juni 2003)

http://www.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=113&threadID=20144&tstart=0


----------



## reto (17. Juli 2003)

Uf, ganz schön heftig, dass mit den KK-Anträgen. Da ist es in der Schweiz zum Glück einfacher: Mittels Username und Passwort kann man sich bei nic.ch einloggen und selber die DNS-Einträge der Domains ändern. 

Dafür sind die Preis für Domainnamen in der Schweiz deutlich höher als in Deutschland


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2003)

Hi,

das ist mir unser System aber doch deutlich lieber. Wenn denn tatsächlich etwas mit einem Provider mal gar nicht klappt, kann man das Denic-Mitglied anschreiben und falls du das mal nichts helfen sollte (der letzte Fall mit ABC / Cronon AG (Strato)), kann man damit immer noch die Denic anschreiben, die dann, wenn alle Unterlagen da sind, auch wirklich zügig den KK durchziehen.


----------

